# Why so?



## Capt Lightning (Jan 21, 2020)

So, why do some people always start a sentence with "so"?  So, this really puzzles me. So,in most cases it is totally unnecessary. So, does anyone know?  So?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 21, 2020)

So, it's just a cultural habit.  So, you wanna make something of it?  So what?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 21, 2020)

So what!


----------



## gennie (Jan 21, 2020)

That one is annoying but when someone says "Ya know" after every phrase, I cringe.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 21, 2020)

gennie said:


> That one is annoying but when someone says "Ya know" after every phrase, I cringe.


Saying ya know BEFORE every phrase is acceptable, then?  So?


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 21, 2020)

So, like, I hate it even more when some just keeps getting closer to me when they talk to me. Ya know? So, I'm like, back off jack. Ya know?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 21, 2020)

Sew your old man's pants.


----------



## win231 (Jan 21, 2020)

I've been chuckling at that ever since it started a couple of years ago.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 21, 2020)

When I was in high school I had the habit of saying ''You know'' after every few words.  My favorite teacher asked me a question in class and after I said ''you know'' a few times, he said  ''No, I don't know, that's why I am asking_* you"   *_He and the whole class started laughing and that cured me.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 22, 2020)

Here, they don't say "You know",  they  just randomly say  "y' ken" or  more usually just "ken".  From my time in Minnesota, they used to say "for sure" quite a lot.


----------



## toffee (Jan 22, 2020)

SO dont quote me ==lol


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 22, 2020)

SO, when I text my kids I use to start off with....Well...what’s up? I guess it was annoying so they started answering Nothing! I finally got it.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

SO,  *so* is a word that can have _SO many different _meanings, that it can therefore be used in place of _SO _many other words that are _SO_ difficult to remember, so quickly as the word *so.

So, see what I mean?  Ya'Know?

IS that a good* explanation, or is it just *so-so ?*


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2020)

Kaila said:


> *IS that a good* explanation, or is it just *so-so ?*


It's brilliant!


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 10, 2020)

You guys are funny sometimes. Come to my brothers place and he has dementia and he repeats everything every 5 min. or so...hee hee hee


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 11, 2020)

Soooooo, I was about to get up out of bed and I saw this thread, you know and I was like, that’s sooooo me.

 I know, right!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 11, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> You guys are funny sometimes. Come to my brothers place and he has dementia and he repeats everything every 5 min. or so...hee hee hee



Sooooooooooo!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 11, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Here, they don't say "You know",  they  just randomly say  "y' ken" or  more usually just "ken".  From my time in Minnesota, they used to say "for sure" quite a lot.



Well......who’s Ken?
Is that Barbie’s Ken?
Why Ken? Why not Tom or Bob?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Well......who’s Ken?
> Is that Barbie’s Ken?
> Why Ken? Why not Tom or Bob?


----------



## Keesha (Feb 11, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 91098


----------



## Keesha (Feb 11, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


Had to look that up


----------



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## exwisehe (Feb 11, 2020)

Pres. Ronald Reagan was asked once how his meeting went with Tu-Tu.  He replied "So-so" (true story)


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 11, 2020)

The very "in" term, right now, is: "Thank you for *reaching out *to us." *OR *"We're *reaching out to you, *today, to let you know.........

Drives me kind of nuts, so I just throw it back at them, ad nauseam.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 11, 2020)

Canadian and American differences.

Americans say Zee.  Canadians say Zed.

Americans say "good on you".  Canadians say "good for you".


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 11, 2020)

Another version of English? I am still learning this one.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 11, 2020)

EH ?


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 19, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Canadian and American differences.
> 
> Americans say Zee.  Canadians say Zed.
> 
> Americans say "good on you".  Canadians say "good for you".



I've never heard of "good on you," but a few years ago I learned about "zed"-  it drove my mother nuts when she was growing up, because her father always said that and she thought it was just something he made up;  turns out (from what I read), zed was actually the last letter in the old Dutch alphabet.  Since a lot of Dutch folks went up into Canada, that's probably where you guys got it from.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 19, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Canadian and American differences.
> 
> Americans say Zee.  Canadians say Zed.
> 
> Americans say "good on you".  Canadians say "good for you".


That should be reversed, as I've experienced it. Actually, the first time I heard "Good on you, mate!," it was being said by an Aussie.  The next, several times, Canadians.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 20, 2020)

There are also all kinds of linguistic landmines between the Northern US and Southern US
Case in point...  The first time a man in the South greeted me as "Hey Lady" I was taken aback; didn't realize it was a term of respect.  All I'd heard up to that point was the Northern version..."HEY!  LADY!" (*not* so respectful)


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

I've only heard Brits and Aussies say "good on you/ya" and "mate".
I think that with the internet, we all begin to pick up each others sayings.
Often, I catch myself using Aussie words and sayings, as I lived in Oz for several years.


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 22, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Well......who’s Ken?
> Is that Barbie’s Ken?


The new "Divorced Barbie"...comes with Ken's house, Ken's car and Ken's boat.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 22, 2020)

Funny.
I’m Canadian and don’t say Zee
I say Zed and ..... good for you not good on you
but  so what.( said playfully )


----------

